# Dear Springville Shooter...



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Why don't you like the Eagles? They have given us some good songs to listen to while driving on long road trips and I can actually understand their lyrics. 

Love,

Bax*


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Or WoW


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Why don't you like the Eagles? They have given us some good songs to listen to while driving on long road trips and I can actually understand their lyrics.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Bax*


Hotel California? please explain that one


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Crud, I thought this was going to be a Football thread.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke said:


> Hotel California? please explain that one


Maybe the updated version will be more understandable for you:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Why don't you like the Eagles? They have given us some good songs to listen to while driving on long road trips and I can actually understand their lyrics.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Bax*


Ya SpringvilleShooter, why? Eagles are quite tasty on the grill too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Hotel California? please explain that one


"You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave!"

I'm pretty sure you can identify with this Loke. It's a line about UWN...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think SS is ignoring us..... -O,-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't like eagles because it pisses off Marty McFly. It was only slightly annoying when the bark-munchers back home spied on the nesting eagles with hi-def cameras and wrote orgasmic reports in the paper any time anything new happened. They named the pair freedom and liberty. One day a rogue male came to town, killed freedom, and had his way with liberty in front of dozens of onlookers......funny.


As far as football, I don't hate the Philadelphia Eagles, and I was a West Valley Eagle. I have nothing against the band, the airplane, or the motorcycle. 

I do think it's funny how some people vilify furry predators, then turn around and worship feathered ones. Golden Eagles kill fawns just as dead as coyotes.-------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha so wrong eagle?

Makes more sense now SS!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Turkey worshipper.


----------

